# معلومات جديدة عن اللمض الموفرة



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

هل سمع أحدكم من قبل أن اللمض الموفرة يتم تصليحها :10:

عندما تحترق لمبة موفرة 
حاول أن تفتحها 

هناك دائرة إلكترونية على شكل دائرة 
قبل أن تتفحصها 
تفحص السلوك الخارجة من الزجاج بواسطة الأوم ميتر 
إذا لا تعطي أي قراءة فهذا يدل على أن اللمبة الزجاجية محروقة فقط 
يمكن استخدام هذه الدائرة في تشغيل لمبة 120 سم أو 60 سم بدون استخدام باديء تشغيل starter أو الملف الخانق (الطرانز)
شاهد الصورة رقم 1 في الملفات المرفقة 

نصيحة : اللمبة الموفرة تحتوي على بخار الزئبق ( يجب الحرص على عدم كسر زجاج اللمبة ).


----------



## zeid25 (20 يوليو 2010)

صحيح أنه يمكن استعمال اللوحة الألكترونية لمصابيح توفير الطاقة لتشغيل مصابيح النيون
المختلفة ولن يجب مراعات استطاعة كل من اللوحة والمصباح من ناحية الواط


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لقد جربت الدائرة الكهربية على لمبة 120 سم و قد أنارت بقوة 

و إذا لم تنير بقوة فالعيب سيكون بالبوردة الإلكترونية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

فين ردودكم يا أصدقاء

أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه "


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المعلومات المفيده

تحياتي


----------



## فائق حمادي (5 أغسطس 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> فين ردودكم يا أصدقاء
> 
> أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع تقييماً أو ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه "


Dear Friends
Big scientists like Newton,Einstein,Edison,OHM,and hundreds whom provide unlimited services to humanity over tens of years in a tremendous fields, and none of them ask others for thanks or supplication , if somebody likes to say thanks it will be nice and OK but we should not pursue them for compliments​


----------



## sahlee2010 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور عل الفكرة


----------



## خالد بن سلیمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:
شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود
و أتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:

:55:​


----------



## d0deee (27 أغسطس 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لقد جربت الدائرة الكهربية على لمبة 120 سم و قد أنارت بقوة
> 
> و إذا لم تنير بقوة فالعيب سيكون بالبوردة الإلكترونية



اخي العزيز الدائرة الي استخدمتها خاصة بلمبة موفرة كم وات

شكرا لك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

d0deee قال:


> اخي العزيز الدائرة الي استخدمتها خاصة بلمبة موفرة كم وات
> 
> شكرا لك


:56: السلام عليكم :56:

الدائرة 26 واط​


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الإستفسارات أو ردود حول الموضوع​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا الدوائر بتاعة اللمبات الموفرة دى تشغل لمبة نيون 170 او60 سم تمام وانا جربتها على لمبة نيون60سم واشتغلت تمام 
بس لازم تتاكد من قدرة الدائرة(الوات)


----------



## helpdesk (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف اسماعيل (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى على هالموضوع 
وبارل الله فيك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## هانئ عبد الصمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هانئ عبد الصمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


عاطف اسماعيل قال:


> شكرا لك اخى على هالموضوع
> وبارل الله فيك وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


 


helpdesk قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


ميدو مان قال:


> بارك الله فيك فعلا الدوائر بتاعة اللمبات الموفرة دى تشغل لمبة نيون 170 او60 سم تمام وانا جربتها على لمبة نيون60سم واشتغلت تمام
> بس لازم تتاكد من قدرة الدائرة(الوات)


 
شكراً لكم​


----------



## marafa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل يا اخ عمر
جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن اضافة بسيطه.....
1- تقليل الاستهلاك وزيادة شدة الاضاءة (لمبة 20 وات تعادل لمبة 130 وات).
2- اذا كسرت اللمبة يجب فتح المكان وتهوية جيدا وترك المكان لمدة 15 دقيقة علي الاقل.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

marafa قال:


> الموضوع جميل يا اخ عمر
> جزاك الله خيرا
> ممكن اضافة بسيطه.....
> 1- تقليل الاستهلاك وزيادة شدة الاضاءة (لمبة 20 وات تعادل لمبة 130 وات).
> 2- اذا كسرت اللمبة يجب فتح المكان وتهوية جيدا وترك المكان لمدة 15 دقيقة علي الاقل.


السلام عليكم 
نعم كما تقول هذا ما كنت أريد قوله
و شكراً لك على الرد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
:7::7::7::7::7::7::7:
:55::55::55::55:
:57:​


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك الذين يسعون دائما فى إفادة الناس*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود النوبى قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك الذين يسعون دائما فى إفادة الناس*



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:81::81::81::81::81:​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

معلش انا ليا سؤال ايه اللى هستفاده لما اشغل لمبه نيون 120 من اللمبه الموفره دى يعنى هوصلها ازاى يعنى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> معلش انا ليا سؤال ايه اللى هستفاده لما اشغل لمبه نيون 120 من اللمبه الموفره دى يعنى هوصلها ازاى يعنى



السلام عليكم 
انظر الى الصورة التالية


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



شكراً لك​


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

apu_basmala قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


 
السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-3.html​


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم الايادى باشمهندس عمر .
قرأت تعليق بلانجليزية اعلاه يقول ان العلماء امثال اسحاق نيوتين والبرت اينشتاين وغيرهم لم يطلبوا كلمة شكر من احد .
وقولى انهم لو عاشوا زمننا واستخدموا الكومبيوتر مثلنا لانتظروا كلمة الشكر للتأكد بأن المعلومة وصلت وفهمت .
وزيل التعليق بمقولة لابراهام لنكولن قد تنفع فى الحروب العسكرية وليس لموضوع علمى . بارك الله فيك دائما ...


----------



## شوقى كمال السيد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## فائق حمادي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

R/O Hassan Gomaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك وتسلم الايادى باشمهندس عمر .
> قرأت تعليق بلانجليزية اعلاه يقول ان العلماء امثال اسحاق نيوتين والبرت اينشتاين وغيرهم لم يطلبوا كلمة شكر من احد .
> وقولى انهم لو عاشوا زمننا واستخدموا الكومبيوتر مثلنا لانتظروا كلمة الشكر للتأكد بأن المعلومة وصلت وفهمت .
> وزيل التعليق بمقولة لابراهام لنكولن قد تنفع فى الحروب العسكرية وليس لموضوع علمى . بارك الله فيك دائما ...


It would be very nice if you can write proper Arabic
You are right when the hell freezes​


----------



## راجي عفو الرحمن (8 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

r/o hassan gomaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك وتسلم الايادى باشمهندس عمر .
> قرأت تعليق بلانجليزية اعلاه يقول ان العلماء امثال اسحاق نيوتين والبرت اينشتاين وغيرهم لم يطلبوا كلمة شكر من احد .
> وقولى انهم لو عاشوا زمننا واستخدموا الكومبيوتر مثلنا لانتظروا كلمة الشكر للتأكد بأن المعلومة وصلت وفهمت .
> وزيل التعليق بمقولة لابراهام لنكولن قد تنفع فى الحروب العسكرية وليس لموضوع علمى . بارك الله فيك دائما ...



شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شوقى كمال السيد قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجيد



شكراً لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

راجي عفو الرحمن قال:


>



شكراً لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## katanoma (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات المفيدة اخي العزيز
وتحياتي لكل من يشارك في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

katanoma قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات المفيدة اخي العزيز
> وتحياتي لكل من يشارك في هذا المنتدى الرائع



شكراً لك
:14::14:​


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

طارق ماهر قال:


> الف الف الف شكر



العفو 
شكراً لك 
و كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شريف الاشهب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك ​


----------



## hakam66 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله علي نعمه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

hakam66 قال:


> من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله علي نعمه




شكراً لك على مشاركتك
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## رائد الشافعي (9 مايو 2011)

اناجربت الدائرة على لمبة 120سم بلمبة موفرة قدرتها 26 وات وشغالة عندي من شهور


----------



## yasser73 (12 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رائد الشافعي (1 يونيو 2011)

عزيزي اناشغلت لمبة 120 سم بلوحة موفرة 26وات وشغالة تمام من شهور طويلة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

رائد الشافعي قال:


> اناجربت الدائرة على لمبة 120سم بلمبة موفرة قدرتها 26 وات وشغالة عندي من شهور



نعم أخي الكريم 
وشكراً لك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

yasser73 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور




العفو اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## acer.7 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fay344 (20 يونيو 2013)

الف الف شكر ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس وحيد (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## aly omar (23 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوع اصلاح اللمبات الموفرة محتاج استفاضة حتي يستفيد رواد المنتدي الكرام


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mkalik (1 مايو 2015)

علي فكره اللمبه النيون في الغالب لا تحترق بسهوله


----------



## mkalik (1 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

